# Homeschool video. Funny!



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Video homeschool family.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

rose2005 said:


> ROFL! That was...um ....different?
> 
> Rose


Maybe even Kooky? LOL.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

diffierent? this is the norm for homeschoolers. My home was like that, but I should add, the house was too clean and organised. And the girl is not obviously knitting. But other that that. Just a regular homeschoolers and great flick. Great for you guys... Maybe we have a prez in that bunch. God Bless! and thank you for the film.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Nor is it us, nor any of the homeschool families we know.

I hope (and believe) that they're TRYING to be satirical, because this sort of thing reinforces the stereotype that all homeschooling families have a dozen kids, only teach creationism, only do things a certain way, that we all expect our kids to be some sort of prodigies...all the things that outsiders mistakenly believe homeschoolers to be.

The dad though... <snort> :rotfl:


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I assumed it was satire also. Our six yos a surgeon? ROFL.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I personally thought it was great!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

What a hoot!


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

now THAT's Funny!
PULEEZE don't tell my soon-to-be 6 y.o. that he gets to be a surgeon now. :nono: 
Cindyc.


----------



## PromisedLand (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm sure those people don't think all homeschoolers are like them. They obviously get a kick out of being different and that's a huge encouragement to me.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

That was funny! Where did you get it?


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

Tooooo Funny! I would like to know where you got that as well. I CAN see my 9 yo dd's being lawyers, they love to argue!

Dee


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

It was posted on a homeschooling forum. I thought you would like to see it.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Cheryl you beat me to it!! I just came on here to post that video!! HAHA! I thought it was funny!


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

OK you guys should visit the website. (URL at the bottom of the page with the video on it.) The guy is a comedian, and he is TOO FUNNY! In addition to "homeschool family", he has another video called "Cletus take the reel." Which is a parody on a Carrie Underwood song. In the Marriage section, he as a bit about the dress barn that just had me in tears!

Worth a laugh if you need one!

Cindyc.


----------

